# Barista course at 200 degrees Leeds



## PB200 (Nov 10, 2017)

Did the beginners barista course yesterday.

Really enjoyed it, bit about coffee origins etc dialling in grinders, pulling shots and a bit of latte art.

Great way to spend a Saturday morning.


----------

